
I Found Myself in a Command Line vs. GUI Meeting - old-gregg
https://gravitational.com/blog/command-line-vs-gui/
======
uberman
The article title suggests some sort of tension or comparison of "command line
interfaces" vs "GUI interfaces".

It is not that at all.

The article seems more like a product sales pitch disguised as a tense
"discussion" about an SSH client offering a new web based terminal.

